# Tipping is simply a bandaid



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Tipping is simply Uber buying time to stop the driver exodus. The only answer to Uber's woes is to charge full fare. All these stupid promos are just a way to avoid charging the true cost in order to gain as many customers as possible to woo investors. 

Same with surge. A 2.0 surge should be the base fare. At that point there is enough incentive that surge becomes very rare. Hey investors, if you are serious about saving Uber, you'll stop flushing billions down the toilet and start charging full fares.


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

With all the crap Uber has pulled on us drivers, do you seriously trust them to report and give us every tip we receive through the app? Also, any tip received through the app will be reported to Uncle Sam as income and he will want his cut at the end of the year.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JaxUberDude said:


> With all the crap Uber has pulled on us drivers, do you seriously trust them to report and give us every tip we receive through the app? Also, any tip received through the app will be reported to Uncle Sam as income and he will want his cut at the end of the year.


Although it wouldn't shock me, tips I'm pretty sure is one they ain't gonna touch. They'll take our money from other areas. 
Too many have already been sued for taking employee tips. Including Starbucks not too long ago that made big headlines. 
Only one touching our tips will be Uncle Sam


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

"Dear Uber Partner,
We regret to inform you that we experienced an issue with our software in regards to registering tips you may have received. We have resolved this issue and can assure that in the future, all tips will be processed correctly. Again, we apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused."

Happy Ubering,
HADJI


----------



## Windycityguy (Apr 20, 2017)

JaxUberDude said:


> With all the crap Uber has pulled on us drivers, do you seriously trust them to report and give us every tip we receive through the app? Also, any tip received through the app will be reported to Uncle Sam as income and he will want his cut at the end of the year.


Of course you'll have to pay tax on tips. If I made an extra $10,000 a year in tips I'd gladly pay taxes on it


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Windycityguy said:


> Of course you'll have to pay tax on tips. If I made an extra $10,000 a year in tips I'd gladly pay taxes on it


Yeah me too. But I lie and cheat so much that I don't worry about paying anything.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

My question is are we going to actually be able to see how much the pax tips us, or are we just going to have to take Uber's word for it? 

ME; "Dear Customer Support, I would like to know why I received only a $2.00 tip on ride **********. The customer clearly told me she/he was tipping me $5.00 and I saw him/her type in $5.00 on their phone. Please tell me Uber, why did you keep $3.00"

Customer Support: "Thank you for reaching out. We are so sorry you are experiencing this problem. You can download the new app with the tipping option. Just log in and hit accept to the new tipping option."

Customer Support: RESOLVED

ME; "No I already downloaded the new app. And I accepted the tipping option. My question was......."
(cut and paste my original question 5 more times.)

Customer Support; (cut and paste their response 5 more times.)
RESOLVED.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> My question is are we going to actually be able to see how much the pax tips us, or are we just going to have to take Uber's word for it?
> 
> ME; "Dear Customer Support, I would like to know why I received only a $2.00 tip on ride **********. The customer clearly told me she/he was tipping me $5.00 and I saw him/her type in $5.00 on their phone. Please tell me Uber, why did you keep $3.00"
> 
> ...


Yes, similar to lyft. 
There's a thread here in Tips where someone posted a screenshot. More will probably be posted.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

JaxUberDude said:


> With all the crap Uber has pulled on us drivers, do you seriously trust them to report and give us every tip we receive through the app? Also, any tip received through the app will be reported to Uncle Sam as income and he will want his cut at the end of the year.


You only pay tax when you have income. What's the alternative?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cash tips are a LOT better...

But they are rapidly disappearing, even from taxis.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Tipping is simply Uber buying time to stop the driver exodus. The only answer to Uber's woes is to charge full fare. All these stupid promos are just a way to avoid charging the true cost in order to gain as many customers as possible to woo investors.
> 
> Same with surge. A 2.0 surge should be the base fare. At that point there is enough incentive that surge becomes very rare. Hey investors, if you are serious about saving Uber, you'll stop flushing billions down the toilet and start charging full fares.


No doubt. Fares need to be raised if uber wants to survive. The writing is on the wall.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

JaxUberDude said:


> With all the crap Uber has pulled on us drivers, do you seriously trust them to report and give us every tip we receive through the app? Also, any tip received through the app will be reported to Uncle Sam as income and he will want his cut at the end of the year.


It's the law. Any tips put on a credit card has to be reported to the IRS ask any waiter or bartender... It's been that way since I waited on tables in the late 80's.


----------

